# What is a good probiotic to start on???



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I am interested in trying probiotics. What is a good brand? I am IBS D if that makes a difference.Thanks for any input.My wife suggested NOW brand.Your thoughts?


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

I have been using Culturelle for a few years now. I think it helps a little which for me is better than not at all. It took a couple of weeks of noisy stomach rumbling and even more gas than usual before I noticed any improvement. Hope this helps!


----------



## 19204 (Apr 28, 2006)

Dr. Weil's website mentions Culturelle; I tried it for a month with no discernable results. But it's worth a shot; it's one of the medium-priced probotics.If you are SURE you aren't dairy-intolerant, you could try yogurt with probiotic cultures; Activia yogurt is one, and Stonyfield Farm brand contains several cultures sometimes used in probiotics.


----------



## 20979 (Jun 20, 2006)

I just posted this on a different thread but here you go:I am on a probiotic that Immunact makes, it has a 6 month guaranteed 12billion BFU and has boulardii in it, which is a powerhouse of good bacteria. I would suggest this one. 1-1.5 month supply for 39.99, and works far better than any I know.Trial Period:I would suggest just giving a trial period of a week. Take 4-5 after a meal 2x a day, and see if you feel better at the end of the week. The first week of the use will be a cleansing and will get all the junk that is in your system out. So give it a chance you wont be sorry. And if you can don't use any other product with it. Not that is wont work with it, just that you won't be able to tell if it is the probiotic or another working.I am on a probiotic that Immunact makes, it has a 6 month guaranteed 12billion BFU and has boulardii in it, which is a powerhouse of good bacteria. I would suggest this one. 1-1.5 month supply for 39.99, and works far better than any I know.Well that's all I can think of for the moment, let me know if you have any other questions, concerns, or results of the trial-nathan


----------

